# Erfahrungsbericht Naturagart Fenster (1m x 1m)



## schimpjansen (13. Okt. 2014)

*Erfahrungsbericht Naturagart Teichfenster*

Ich habe mir meinen Teich von Naturagart und mit NG planen lassen .Das  fing mit einem Termin der für eine halbe stunde geplant war an und ich fuhr mit einer Zeichnung mit den Massen meines Gartens dort hin. Dort besprach ich mit dem netten Kollegen von NG über meine Ideen wie es werden soll und sagte dass ich am liebsten __ Störe in diesen Teich halten wolle. Er sollte abklären ob das Artgerecht ist. Voller Vorfreude wartete ich ein oder zwei Wochen auf meine Pläne .Drei an der Zahl sollten es sein und waren es auch. Ich schaute mir die Vorschläge an und musste enttäuscht feststellen das diese Pläne nichts mit meinen Ideen zutun hatte .Meine Dame sah das genauso und ich fragte bei NG nach einem neuen Plan mit unseren Ideen. Zur Erklärung es wurde weder das Teichfenster mit eingezeichnet noch eine Große Terrasse die wir vorgegeben hatten. Wieder voller Vorfreude auf die Zeichnung rief mich jener Mitarbeiter an und verkündete mir das NG zwei Große 1,2 Meter Störe zu verkaufen hätte und ich die für meinen Teich nehmen könnte. Ab diesen Moment wurde ich das ich dort nicht in so guten Händen sein konnte wie ich mir das Vorgestellt hatte. Ich sagte dann das ich ja erst mal nen Teich bauen müsse! Als dann die vierte  Zeichnung ankam war wieder keine Größe Euphorie  bei mir und meiner Dame zu merken. Der Vorschlag war lieblos zusammengestellt worden und ich dachte mir naja das Geld bekommst du ja wieder bei der Folien Bestellung. ……… Ich startete Monate später meinen Teich bau nachdem ich mich im Teich bau Forum lange Informiert habe wusste das ich auf keinen Fall Störe möchte und das ich nur noch die Folie und das Fenster bei NG bestelle und sonst nichts!..........  Das ging mir so auf die nerven da ich erwähnte das ich nur Fische Artgerecht halten möchte .Das war der Zeitpunkt wo ich hätte selbst bauen sollen ohne NG ! Ich bestellte mir die Arbeitsmappe für 60€ und laß mir diese mehrmals durch und kann sagen das es nützliche Tipps beinhaltet aber für mich der etwas nicht nach Schema F baut und sich in einem guten Forum informiert braucht diese Mappe nicht . Ich möchte nicht alles schlecht reden aber da sind Sachen passiert …….. .Das nächste war dann das ich die Folie ausmessen wollte und dies auch mit einem Freund machte nach dem NG Prinzip .Ich habe ein Profil nicht nach Schema F und wir überlegten das das nicht passen würde wegen den 90 Grad Wänden am Teichfenster .Ich rief an und ein Mitarbeiter sagte das wird passen !!!!! Wir haben dann ein Stück Folie was ich noch hatte in die Ecken reingehalten und ich sage euch das hätte niemals gepasst. Niemals ! Und des Weiteren hätten sich auch Falten gebildet die QM groß gewesen währen. Also bei einem Gala bau unternehmen angerufen nach nem Preis gefragt fürs Folie einschweißen. Der Preis wurde mir ca am Telefon beantwortet und mit einigen Fotos per email wurde mir ein Angebot gemacht. Ich wollte dann auch ein Angebot von NG haben und sie sagten sie würden sich kümmern. Ich war natürlich in Zeitdruck weil ich ja ein riesen Loch im Garten hatte und nicht weiter konnte. Nach einer Woche habe ich dann wieder hinterher Telefoniert und bat um Rückruf. Mann sagte mir dann das die irgendwann rauskämmen und 50€ dafür berechnen würden! Toll !Ich habe dann dem Galabau unternehmen den Auftrag gegeben.
*Fenster Bericht *
Dann habe ich das Fenster Bestellt auf der Homepage steht auf Lager da es 1Meter x 1 Meter werden sollte aber man sagte mir dann das es zwei Wochen dauern würde .Das hätte man ja mal erwähnen können aber ich war es gewohnt das es immer etwas komplizierter gemacht wird für den Kunden als nötig .
Dann kam das Fenster - Gut Verpackt war es und dann sah ich nach dem auspacken das erste mal das Fenster und dachte OK 3000€ danach sieht es nicht aus aber denke mir so ist halt auch das Patent und habe mir dann erstmal die Installation Anleitung durchgelesen.  Ich startete dann mit dem Einbau und setzte die Schablone an .Da machte ich vielleicht schon einen großen Fehler und bohrte die Löcher nicht perfekt an und das Loch Bild passte nicht Hundertprozentig. Die Dübel rein und dann habe ich mit einem Freund zusammen den Fensterrahmen angesetzt .Mann hat keine Chance alle Schrauben anzusetzen wenn man nicht Perfekt bohrt .Das sehe ich aber als meine Schuld nur warum um Himmels willen sind die Löcher so klein ? Ist mir nen Rätzel das man da kein Spiel einbaut .Des weiteren ist mir beim anziehen der schrauben an zwei  stellen die Folie kaputt gegangen! Der Folienkragen wird vorher angeklebt bei NG WARUM  ??? Bei dem Fenster wird alles geklebt geklebt  und geklebt. Der Folienkragen ist total im weg und stört bei der Installation! Dann habe ich die Scheibe eingeklebt und  das muss mit viel Kleber gemacht werden .7 Kartuschen sind dabei und der Witz des Tages ist  es werden zu wenig sein .Aber am Anfang wird erst mal vorne und die Scheibe an sich verklebt dann muss man ca zwei Wochen warten bis der Kleber ausgehärtet ist! Dann als finalen Schritt werden die Glasleisten angeklebt und das habe ich dann nach der Installationsbeschreibung auch so gemacht .Wieder Aushärtung abgewartet und dann angefangen Wasser einzufüllen in den Teich. Das dauerte alles einige Tage und dann war es so weit der Teich war voll und am nächsten Tag entdeckte ich das das Fenster vorne auf der Sichtweite nicht dicht war!!! Das Wasser drückte sich wie ein Wasserfilm zwischen Scheibe und Alurahmen raus .Es war nicht viel aber es war undicht .Ich rief dann bei NG an und schickte sogleich Fotos von meinem Problem .Man sagte mir das das unmöglich ist und das ich versuchen sollte einfach Kleber drüber zu schmieren ! Versucht aber das ging natürlich nicht!!! Ich pumpte also das Wasser aus dem Teich um mir erneut ein Bild von der Tuchseite zu machen und zu verstehen wie das möglich ist . Gesagt getan zwei Tege später war der Teich leer und ich hatte glück das ich die Glasleisten nach Anleitung und nicht nach meinem Verständnis angebaut hatte da ich sie mit viel Aufwand noch heile abbekommen habe .Habe dann geschaut und keine Undichtigkeit finden können .Verzweifelt rief ich dann bei NG an und bat jetzt um Hilfe vor Ort .Ich hatte ja keinen Kleber mehr und hatte Angst wieder alles nach Anleitung zu machen und es ist wieder nicht dicht. NG versicherte mir mich nicht im Stich zu lassen aber rauskommen würde man nicht !!!!!! Das müsste besprochen werden und man würde sich melden! Horror ich wohne 50km entfernt und habe gesagt das ich NG bezahlen würde für den Einsatz und ich habe etwas gekauft was 3000€ gekostet hat und man ist nicht interessiert daran zu erfahren was da los ist um dem vorzubeugen .Das hatten die noch nie und das mag auch sein nur wenn ich so etwas verkaufe und dann ohne Garantie und Hilfestellung vor Ort wenn was ist dann hätte ich mir besser was selber bauen können da dieses Fenster ja kein wirklich tolles Patent beinhaltet sondern nur mit viel viel Kleber abgedichtet wird. Also wartete ich wieder auf den Rückruf und entschloss mich da es mir schlaflose Nächte bereitete selbst die Glasleisten neu einzukleben .Ich kontrolliere nochmals alles ganz genau und sah auch das ein Wasserfilm zwischen der ersten klebenaht und der zweiten klebenaht stand .Wie das Wasser dort hinkommt ist mir ein Rätzel vielleicht ist auch der Rahmen vom Werk aus nicht richtig verklebt. Der rahmen wird nämlich nicht verschweißt sondern alles mit Kleber verklebt .Es ist also möglich das der Fehler bei NG liegt aber das interessiert die bei NG nicht .Wer sich dort irgendwas kauft und vor allem das Teichfenster kann nicht davon ausgehen das man irgendwelche Ansprüche hat oder das man damit auf der sicheren Seite ist .Dann ging es  weiter Kleber neu bestellt für knapp 80€ und dann alles gesäubert vorbehandelt mit dem NG Reiniger und dem anderen Zeug und dann nochmal mit richtig viel Kleber eingeklebt und wieder zwei Wochen abgewartet . Auf einen Rückruf warte ich bis Heute .Es hat sich einfach niemand mehr gemeldet. Das Fenster ist jetzt erst mal dicht .
Mein Fazit ist kauft bitte nichts bei dieser Firma es wird alles schön geredet aber wenn was ist steht mann mit der Verantwortung und dem Problem alleine da und wenn jemand im Zwiespalt ist ihr könnt mir gerne schreiben wir könnten Telefonieren und jeder der sich das Fenster angucken möchte bei mir das ist kein Problem .


----------



## jolantha (13. Okt. 2014)

Guten Morgen,
na, das war ja wirklich ein Schlamassel, in dem Du da stecktest. 
Ich hatte während der gesamten Bauzeit bei Dir mitgelesen, aber das es dort so eine schlechte
Baubetreuung gibt, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Okt. 2014)

Ich bin ein Freund und FAN vieler guter Ideen von NG. Stufenprofile, Pflanzenfilterteich, Vermörteln etc....
und habe einfach versucht das Beste draus zu machen.

Nicht aber von ihrer "Zielsaugtechnik", die leider mit der Verrohrung und Filterabfolge einen später fast unabänderlichen Engpaß darstellt, Pumpen vor der Filteranlage und dass immer noch Filteranlagen angeboten werden, wo die Pumpe mit Verlust in die Höhe pumpt..etc...
Technisch leider unhaltbar von der Art und Weise der "Hydraulik". Sorry.
Und nicht wenige Kunden versuchen dann hinterher etwas "besser zu basteln"....oft erfolglos.

Luftheber sind kein Thema- oder noch nicht bei NG.
Das wäre aber die beste Art und Weise (sparsam, Kleinsttierfreundlich) in einem "Naturteichsystem" Wasser umzuwälzen.
Trommelfilter werden auch angeboten- und in eigenen Teichen wohl gepumpt betrieben.

Ich finde das mit der Technikseite jammerschade. NG könnte mehr aus sich und ihren Kunden zukünftig machen.
Eigentlich könnte NG etwas ändern, aber sind irgendwie in ihren Stapelkasten-/Euroboxen- Produktsortiment wohl vom Umsatzgedanken gefangen......

Aber sonst habe ich direkt bei NG nur Pflanzen bestellt.
Und da wurde gut beraten und bei Ausfällen schnell und kulant geholfen.
Kann über das Verkaufs- , Beratungs- und Problembehandlungsverhalten nur positives sagen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Das Fenster hatte einen ALU- oder Edelstahlrahmen?????
Für 3000 Euro hätte ich auch etwas mehr Service erwartet- Verständlich der Ärger.
Zumal Du nebenan wohnst.

Stell Dir vor,

-Du hättest Dir vom Anlagenbauer einen Rahmen aus PE bauen lassen. Ähnlich dem NG- Rahmen....Winkel, Anpressleisten
-Dazu die Panzerglasscheibe vom Glaser (ich schätze 300 Euro....)
-Teichfolie in PE direkt an den Rahmen geschweißt
-Scheibe mit Sikaflex 221 oder ähnlich für 2,50€ die Kartusche eingedichtet

Ich stelle mir gerade auch eine einfache PVC- Fensterrahmenvariante als Festverglasung mit dicker VSG- Scheibe vor....
Scheibe schön eigeklebt etc....

Manche haben ihre Scheiben einfach mit der Folie im Fensterloch (mit gemauerten oder gegossenen Anschlag) eingeklebt. Ohne Rahmen....

Aber sorry- Die Teichfenster ist ja fertig. Hinterher ist immer gut über bessere Lösungen zu disskutieren...

Ich habe schon normale Kellerfenster gesehen....PVC Rahmen...normale Scheiben
Draussen war Rohrbruch und Fenster stand von aussen unter Wasser. Dicht.
Nur Aufmachen durfte keiner.


----------



## schimpjansen (13. Okt. 2014)

Ja Thorsten der Rahmen ist Alu .Ich würde auch selber bauen wenn ich es vorher besser gewust hätte was mich erwartet. Aber ich sage ja bei kleinen Problemen kann es gut sein das mann gute Beratung bekommt und es ist auch nicht alles schlecht bei NG. Aber was die mit mir gemacht haben ist nen schlechter Witz . Das ist abgezockt und es ist von mir nichts dazugedichtet .Es ist genau so gewesen. Ich kann nur jedem raten woanders hin zu gehen .  Bilder in meinem anderen Thema werden folgen mit den schönen Bildern vom Teich .Gruss


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Okt. 2014)

schimpjansen schrieb:


> Mein Fazit ist kauft bitte nichts bei dieser Firma es wird alles schön geredet aber wenn was ist steht mann mit der Verantwortung und dem Problem alleine da und wenn jemand im Zwiespalt ist ihr könnt mir gerne schreiben wir könnten Telefonieren und jeder der sich das Fenster angucken möchte bei mir das ist kein Problem .


Ich wohne wohl 70 km in der anderen Richtung......denke auch das einiges was da angeboten wird den Marktführeraufschlag hat. Einiges ist wirklich Gut und nur dort zu bekommen. Anderes, wie dieses __ Filtersystem, gefält mir nicht so. Gibt da schöne Bilder mit welchen Ihre Folie beworben wird. Würde gerne mal andere Folien im selben Test sehen.
Fakt ist wohl das bei da Fliese/Folien und andere Materialien verkauft werden, welche nicht schlecht sind. Vielleicht wo anders viel billiger aber dazu muss man sich mit der Materie beschäftigen um das Richtige zu bekommen. Ich kann in jedem Baumarkt billigere Vliese bekommen. Nur muss ich dann wissen was ich brauche. Reicht ein Multicolor oder muss es ein PE-Schwarz sein.


----------



## schimpjansen (1. März 2015)

Das ist die Antwort von Naturagart ( Habe ich aus dem Naturagart Forum kopiert )

http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...ichfenster-naturagart-erfahrungsbericht#19934

EDIT Dr.J: 
Habe den kopierten Text aus Copyrightgründen entfernt und durch Link ersetzt. Bitte keine kompletten Texte ohne die Zustimmung des Autors kopieren. Vielen Dank.


----------



## samorai (1. März 2015)

Hallo!
Leider muss ich Tosten seinen Ausführungen unterstützen.
Wenn sich noch einige daran Erinnern können habe ich mir auch schon mal Luft abgelassen zum Thema NG. Damals ging es um die Aufstellung der zwei "Riesen" Trommler." Verrat" an die eigene Bauweise, so wie das heimliche Eingestehen das der Filtergraben oder die Zielsaug-Technik, mit diesen riesen Stören vollkommen überfordert ist.
Ich hatte so gar dort angerufen um die Hintergründe zu erfahren aber das hätte ich mir auch sparen können.
Dieser Tage kam der neue Katalog ins Haus und wieder die alten Fotos, die sie jetzt schon 5 Jahre beibehalten, das ist doch link!
2008 habe ich mein Teich vergrößert und nach NG gebaut, das Fiasko stellte sich nach 2-3 Jahren ein, 2014 habe ich nach Forum-Manier umgebaut und bin mehr als entzückt darüber wie gut doch mein Teich funktioniert, wenn der Klärteich nicht vor sondern hinter der Filteranlage sitzt.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## maarkus (1. März 2015)

Ich habe mich auch bei Naturagart umgeschaut und natürlich hier im Forum. Man muss sich eben leider belesen und das Beste für sich herausziehen. Bei der Folie und den Pflanzen war ich sehr zufrieden. Wie schon geschrieben wurde, hätte ich aber ein anderes Filterprinzip nehmen sollen. Der Filter setzt sich sehr schnell zu und man muss ständig an die Reinigung. Da der Teich klar ist, stört mich leider auch das Rohr und so ein Bodenablauf hätte mir jetzt dann doch besser gefallen...


----------



## samorai (1. März 2015)

So sind die Meinungen eben verschieden, denn das flexible Absaugrohr finde ich besser als ein starrer BA, auch wenn es optisch nicht gerade der Bringer ist, flexibel heißt für mich, immer an den "Brennpunkten" im Teich, erspart das Absaugen.
Folie,Pflanzen, Flies da vertritt NG bestimmt keine schlechten Sachen, auch ihre Ufermatte ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, da stimme ich Dir voll zu, aber das "Rad" dreht sich weiter. Andere Firmen wie Ubb------k schauen nicht so starr in die Welt hinein, die bieten für unverschämte 900€ ein vier Tonnen-System an, ähnlich der Selbst-Bau-Weise wie sie hier im Forum angewendet wird, die drehen sich mit neueren Erkenntnissen, NG leider nicht.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## schimpjansen (2. März 2015)

Hallo Herr Jorek,

ich hatte mit diesem Thema eigentlich abgeschlossen aber als ich heute sah das eine Antwort auf meinen Foren Eintrag geschrieben wurde und ich nach dem lesen irgendwie genervt war hier noch einmal mein Kommentar dazu!

1) Ja der Plan wurde umgesetzt aber das war der vierte Plan den wir auf Nachfrage erhalten haben .Auf den Anderen 3 Plänen war nicht mal das FENSTER eingeplant das sagt doch alles! Es ging doch ums Fenster und um die Terrasse! Das waren die wesentlichen Vorgaben! Zwei Vorgaben keine waren zu finden! Ihr schreibt als wenn es der erste Plan war?! Ich möchte gerne mal wissen warum das Fenster nicht eingeplant war? Auf keinem der Vorschläge .

2) Da kann man sich streiten .Mich hat auch eher gestört das ich eine Woche gewartet habe um dann zu hören dass es so ist wie es ist.

3) OK
4) OK
5) OK

6) Da bin ich ganz anderer Meinung und ihr macht es euch einfach und sagt das geht nicht. Ich würde wetten das ihr das auch anders macht da ihr längst gemerkt hättet das das so nicht funktioniert .Habe mir sehr viele Gedanken gemacht und auch andere Leute gucken lassen .Die Meinung war immer dieselbe ! WARUM sollte das nicht gehen auf der Baustelle??????? Das macht keinen Sinn und ihr könnt hier auch irgendwelche Gründe nennen das ist Quark!
Ich klebe doch auch die Scheibe ein das ist dasselbe nur das der folienkragen mit den Glasleisten viel einfacher zu kleben ist.

7) …

8) Das ist eine Frechheit das Bild mag täuschen!!! Der Kleber wurde verteilt danach direkt Glatt gestrichen .Warum sollte da Zeit vergangen sein bis der Kleber angezogen ist?

9) Ich frage mich wie das zu ermitteln ist wenn mein Fenster nie begutachtet wurde .Wie kann man das ausschließen?

10) Es waren nicht alle Anrufe vor dem Termin .Aber ist als Ausrede natürlich gut geeignet. Habt ja auf alles eine Antwort.

11) Häääää ? Ein NG Mitarbeiter hat mich angerufen und mir 2 __ Störe in einer Größe von 1,2 Meter angeboten. Euern Erklärungsversuch verstehe ich leider nicht??

Das Fazit Meinerseits .Positiv ist das man auf Kritik reagiert und versucht es besser zu machen .Ich habe da leider nichts von und werde immer mit Sorge auf mein Fenster blicken! Das es die Fingerabdrücke an den jeweiligen Dichtungsebenen gewesen sein sollen? Diese Diskussion über das wie ich es erlebt habe würde wahrscheinlich nie enden.

Wenn ihr mir einen großen Gefallen tun wollt dann schreibt bitte warum dieser Folienkragen angebaut sein muss und seit ehrlich und schreibt nicht einfach das muss oder sucht krampfhaft nach einer guten Antwort!


----------



## ThorstenC (2. März 2015)

Auch wenn es schimpjansen hinterher nicht mehr den Ärger reduziert:

Ich pers. finde es von Naturagart / Norbert als wirklich mutig und nett so öffentlich Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten an dem NG- Teichfenster aufzuzeigen.
Das macht nicht jede Firma so öffentlich und transparent. 
Gerade im Hobbybereich wird da gerne einfach vertuscht oder ignoriert und einfach mangelhaft weiterverkauft.
Und nicht nur im Hobbybereich.....
Früher war ich der Meinung- Kaufst Du teurer, bekommst Du bessere Qualität..ist Heute immer seltener der Fall. Leider.
Pluspunkt an NG.

Zu der undichten Stelle kann man nur spekulieren.
Ungenügende Kleberhaftung ist immer so eine Sache. 
Manche sagen auch, der Kleber ist nicht so wichtig- die gründliche Reinigung vorher ist wichtiger.

Mit der unzureichend gelieferten Klebermenge ärgerlich, wenn man gerade angefangen hat und es reicht nicht...Katastrophe in dem Moment.
Wird ja in Zukunft geändert.

Falls es sich bei dem "alten" Einkomponentenkleber von NG um ein Produkt ähnlich Sikaflex 221 (PU) handelt- das habe ich bei mir am Teich Kistenweise verbaut.
Hautbildung kann schnell gehen und wenn man dann nocheinmal "glättet kann es etwas unruhig an der Oberfläche aussehen........


----------



## RKurzhals (3. März 2015)

Hallo Schimpjansen,
den Stress um so ein Fenster möchte ich nicht haben, da gibt es kleinere Dinge, die den eigenen oder den Familienfrieden nachhaltig stören... .
Naturagart zugute halten möchte ich, dass die Firma ein sinnvolles Teichkonzept anbietet. Ich stimme Rons Äußerung hinsichtlich der Filterposition sehr zu. Das ermöglicht mir einen vergleichsweise kleinen Filter, und meinen Eltern außer einer Filterpumpe gar keinen. Solche Dinge erfordern eine individuelle Beurteilung, und das geht meines Erachtens über das NG-Konzept hinaus.
Ich hoffe, dass NG weiterhin ihr Fenster anbietet, und auch an den Preisen dafür feilt. Ich habe vor einigen Jahren auch für einiges Geld 3m Uferprofil gekauft, die recht unflexibel sind hinsichtlich einer realen Teichkante, und für die es keine Ecken- oder Bogenlösungen gibt. Ich als "Nichthandwerker" stehe ebenso vor dem Dilemma, dass es nicht für alle Fragestellungen gute Lösungen preiswert gibt. Es ärgert mich dann auch nicht wenig, wenn man dann wenig später bessere und preiswertere Lösungen sieht... .
Von NG habe ich bereits vor 2000 gehört. Wenn ich noch einen alten Katalog hätte, dann kann bei NG durchaus eine positive Entwicklung feststellen. Wenn dies aus dem feedback ihrer Kunden und unserem Forum geschieht, warum nicht? 
Leider ist mir außer NG hier im Forum (und auch aus anderer Quelle - aber das ist bei mir nicht relevant) kein zweiter Anbieter mit einem ähnlichen Produktspektrum unter gekommen. Das hilft Dir leider nicht bei Deinem Ärger, tut mir leid. Da ich auch Leute kenne, die von Hochteichen mit Fenster träumen, hat das Produkt Teichfenster Potenzial. Vielleicht bietet Dir NG noch einen guten deal an, für die unfreiwillige Übermittlung Deines "know-how". Ich würde für NG die Fahne weiter hoch halten.


----------



## Annett (3. März 2015)

Hallo.

Ich kann gut verstehen, dass man nach solch einem Erlebnis verärgert ist... Aber Fehler passieren überall mal.


Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe, warum hier auf eine aus dem NG-Forum selbst zitierte Antwort von Norbert Jorek so geantwortet wird, als würde er hier mit lesen/schreiben.
Sollte tatsächlich Interesse an einer Antwort bestehen, ist das NG-Forum wohl die bessere Wahl. ;-)

Edit: gerade gesehen, dass dort selbiges steht. 
Ehrlich gesagt habe ich aber mit den massiven Vollzitaten ohne Zustimmung des Urhebers Bauchweh.


----------



## Dr.J (4. März 2015)

Annett schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt habe ich aber mit den massiven Vollzitaten ohne Zustimmung des Urhebers Bauchweh.



Ich hab den Text durch den Link ersetzt, da er öffentlich zu lesen ist.


----------

